# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  SPAMfighter теперь защищает от спама пользователей Mozilla Thunderbird

## SDA

Антиспамовый модуль SPAMfighter теперь совместим с почтовым клиентом Mozilla Thunderbird, что способствует росту миллионного сообщества SPAMfighter-ов по всему миру.

Компания SPAMfighter сообщает, что теперь антиспам фильтр поддерживает почтовый клиент Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0. Таким образом, SPAMfighter расширяет свой спектр возможностей в поиске наиболее усовершенствованного решения против спама на благо сообщества SPAMfighter-ов. SPAMfighter предлагает пользователям Mozilla Thunderbird следующие возможности:

- Легкая инсталляция и мгновенная защита от спама и разного рода электронного мошенничества;

- Почти стопроцентная аккуратность при сортировке писем в спам-фильтре во избежание утери важных деловых писем;

- Простой и понятный пользовательский интерфейс;

- Наличие черных и белых списков доменов и электронных адресов;

- Гарантия конфиденциальности - сообщения пользователей никем не просматриваются;

- Возможность блокировать и фильтровать спам-сообщения на любых языках;

- Просмотр статистики отфильтрованных спам-писем в режиме реального времени;

- Поддержка ОС Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 2000;

- Бесплатный триальный период в течение 30 дней.

Помимо мощного движка, который работает за счет фильтров и алгоритмов, бороться со спамом SPAMfighter-у помогает шестимиллионное сообщество пользователей по всему миру. Таким образом, SPAMfighter позволяет пользователям принимать активное участие в работе программы и контролировать входящие сообщения, сообщая и блокируя спам письма в режиме реального времени.

"Нас буквально атаковали с просьбами о подключении SPAMfighter к почтовому клиенту Mozilla Thunderbird. Мы пошли на встречу пользователям и в результате усердной работы адаптировали SPAMfighter к Mozilla Thunderbird, чтобы обеспечить пользователей этого почтового клиента надежной защитой от спама", - комментирует Мартин Торборг, соучредитель и менеджер по маркетингу компании SPAMfighter. "Предлагая SPAMfighter пользователям Mozilla Thunderbird, мы не только расширяем арсенал антиспам возможностей нашего ПО, но и расширяем сообщество SPAMfighter-ов в борьбе за устранение спама и нежелательной, зловредной почты".

Программа SPAMfighter для Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0 представлена в двух версиях: SPAMfighter Standard для частных пользователей и школ, а также версия для корпоративных пользователей SPAMfighter Pro. Воспользоваться SPAMfighter Standard можно бесплатно. SPAMfighter Pro имеет бесплатный триальный период в течение 30 дней, по истечении которого пользователи Mozilla Thunderbird могут либо загрузить Pro версию на год за $29, либо автоматически перейти на бесплатную версию Standard.
http://www.spamfighter.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Поставил , надеюсь после 30 дней мне не будут присылать спам с просьбой  продлить версию Pro за денежку

----------


## drongo

> Поставил , надеюсь после 30 дней мне не будут присылать спам с просьбой  продлить версию Pro за денежку


Обещают после 30 дней  сделать автоматическое превращение  в стандартную версию  :Smiley: 
Сравнение: http://www.spamfighter.com/Lang_RU/P...Group_List.asp

----------

